

Personal Fabrication for Dummies: 10 technologies shaping the future  - replicatorblog
http://replicatorinc.com/blog/
This post provides video demonstrations of 10 personal fabrication technologies that could shape the future. These machines combined with software enable people to create anything they can imagine, increase choices for customers, and help the environment in the process. Learn what they can do and what others have done with them.
======
phil_collins
i read that as "Personal Lubrication for Dummies"

